# im unsure if im doing immersion/bonding right. any tips would be appreciated



## Yulrica (Oct 18, 2013)

So I'm trying to get the boys used to me. And at first they ran when I tried grabbing them. Now the grey one keeps changing it's mind . At first he was reluctant and didn't want to come near me. But now he comes from time to time, and is running Alot. The one with half white/grey(left picture) on it's head seems to come to me when I try to pick it up and is calmer. And the one that has more (right picture) greyon the head seems to come to me, but it's not as cautious as the grey one is.I've basically let them rest and took them out midday and let them run around the room. My main concern is the grey one just cause he shys away more than his brothers. None have bit me, though they did nibble. Guess they thought I needed grooming ^^ am I doing ok? (all male. 1month and a week old).

(link for picture) http://www.ratforum.com/album.php?albumid=1946


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

its a good start! slightly "rough" petting is always good, its viewed as dominant grooming and makes them love and respect you. i honestly love bounding pouches too! always use treats too when you call their name and they run to you!


----------



## Yulrica (Oct 18, 2013)

I have a couple pouches I made. No names yet. I wish the grey one would warm up. But he seems to get frantic and run all over and at times he wants to come to me and hide in my sleeves. I'm going to have to look up rough petting. So I'm not doing it hard.


----------



## Yulrica (Oct 18, 2013)

Omg...that reminds me. Earlier I set the pouch next to my pillow (I felt safe cause I don't roll Alot when I sleep). And they were all sleeping. Suddenly the gray one comes wandering around in the pouch and pops his head out and crawls all over. He had to be a little mischievous and venture around during nap time lol.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

boys normally are! just keep giving loves and do not give up and make them understand petting and people is something they have to accept. reading the immersion thread is a really good idea too.


----------



## Hitmanthe3rd (Jul 16, 2013)

Wow. That greys face is so adorable. Sounds like you're doing good!


----------



## Yulrica (Oct 18, 2013)

I read half of immersion. Didn't get much time. But I'll read the rest in the morning. And I think I have name for them now ^^ I'm thinking shouted third name. But I'm naming the grey one Finn. Like adventure time cause he seems to like to explore.


----------



## cassieb (Aug 6, 2013)

finn and jake! or the ice king! even though i think bemo is a girl thats still a nice name


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Marshal, peppermint butler, cinnamon bun, Broco, James Baxter, those are all less known adventure time ones


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MightylilttleMinies (Jul 17, 2013)

Gunter, although I think she's a girl. Hmm. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yulrica (Oct 18, 2013)

Idk >


----------



## Yulrica (Oct 18, 2013)

Idk still thinking on the names >< (only posted part of what I wrote before...)


----------



## Yulrica (Oct 18, 2013)

I let them have free roaming time today on my bed. And they explored happily  and they returned to their bonding pouch. The bonding pouch is also what they sleep in, so I figured using something familiar as the bonding pouch/ home base for them would be a good idea. So I knew they'd return during free roaming to somewhere they felt comfortable.And the one that has half white and gray face(straight down the middle), he always keeps climbing on me but and he climbed on jr and nested in my hair and chattered. Is that good? It was a couple chatters and a click sound


----------

